# SNOWEX V-maxx parts



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a transmission with motor and an entire spinner housing with spinner and motor for sale. Used one not very busy season. Very clean. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

A shameless bump


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like the auger motor/trans are the same as my 7550. I'm not sure the spinner is compatible.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Freshwater said:


> Looks like the auger motor/trans are the same as my 7550. I'm not sure the spinner is compatible.


Make sure you check the part #. The 7550 has a 1/3 HP motor and the V-MAXX G2 1500 (the updated name for the 7550) uses a 1/2 HP motor. 
Herm, can you confirm the part # for the motor / transmission?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

D8694 Part # for Trans
D6872 Part # for motor
83764 Part # for Spinner Assembly


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Herm Witte said:


> D8694 Part # for Trans
> D6872 Part # for motor
> 83764 Part # for Spinner Assembly


Yep different parts numbers. However snowex has a sneaky habit of upgrading parts and changing part numbers, just to keep the same footprint and the parts fit. I'd bet if you strip that spinner to the bear bones and put the rounded chute for my spinner on it, it would fit.
It would be nice to have a backup auger trans and motor for a good price. I'll check some more. Herm, I wouldnt consider myself a serious buyer at this point.


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

How much are you asking for the parts?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

kendog said:


> How much are you asking for the parts?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

What Vmax is this off of? Will it work on a 9300?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure. It came off a BG-VX6010 a poly spreader purchased new fall of 2019.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

D8694 Part # for Trans
D6872 Part # for motor
83764 Part # for Spinner Assembly


----------

